# Hi everyone. New to the site :)



## qbanfreak90 (May 7, 2015)

Hello Iron brothers new to this board, I will be competing this year in a couple of shows back to back, hoping all goes well. I enjoy reading all the posts. interesting information and very good comments. Very glad found this site.
Been training for 9 years straight, I love bodybuilding but I also like to enjoy my life and have  BALANCE. I'm looking forward to learn and hopefully I can help out a little too.


----------



## Guillotine (May 8, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

That balance you speak of is hard to do.  Good luck with that and the comps!


----------



## brazey (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## qbanfreak90 (May 9, 2015)

Guillotine said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> That balance you speak of is hard to do.  Good luck with that and the comps!



its extremly hard... I been having shitty balance for a while now.


----------



## qbanfreak90 (May 11, 2015)

thank you guys!


----------



## Conceal30 (May 12, 2015)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## kaptinkrunch (May 12, 2015)

Welcome brother. You have come to the right place to learn and give a little back.


----------



## jas101 (May 12, 2015)

Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 12, 2015)

Welcome aboard freak


----------



## Riles (May 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------

